# 他急忙叫妹妹回到房子



## JapanForever

Hi there, 
Can anyone help me to translate this sentence, please ? 
他急忙叫妹妹回到房子.
Thanks you for your answers


----------



## Ovidius

Hi, 

My try:

  He hurried the younger sister back to the house.


----------



## indigoduck

Ovidius said:


> Hi,
> 
> My try:
> 
> He hurried the younger sister back to the house.



Is there a such thing as "急忙叫" ?


----------



## xiaolijie

indigoduck said:


> Is there a such thing as "急忙叫" ?


There is one in post #1 , and I don't see why not.


----------



## dabinich

他/急忙（acts as an adverb) /叫 (verb)/妹妹/回到房子.

Like your translation, Ovidius.


----------



## JapanForever

So, what does 急忙叫 meaning ? Apparently, that's meaning "hastily cry" but I don't know if I'm right.


----------



## xiaolijie

JapanForever said:


> So, what does 急忙叫 meaning ? Apparently, that's meaning "hastily cry" but I don't know if I'm right.


Not "hastily cry". Here is a plausible translation _in the context the words are used_: "He *immediately + told* (= 急忙+叫) his sister to go back to the house".
(NB: the context is always part of the meaning of any combination, so beware that in a wider context the translation may not necessarily be the same.)


----------



## dabinich

"急忙叫“ is not a set/fixed phrase or idiom. "急忙” (meaning "in a hasty manner") is used as an adverbial phrase to describe the verb "叫". Of course you could use other words and phrases to describe/modify it. 

As for the word "叫”, it is here used in the pattern "叫某人(做某事)“， meaning basically "to tell someone to do something". So you are entrusted to carry a message to someone. You may spot that someone like 100 meters away and shout at him (so that he could hear you) and let him know the news. Or you could walk/run (if it's something urgent) to him and tell the message in a much lower voice. 

In other contexts, you may "不停地大叫“ (keep crying out loud) because of the wound pain, or hear the birds "叽叽喳喳地叫” （chattering) in the trees. It basically carries a neutral meaning, and depend upon other adverbs or adverbial phrases to convey the specific meaning. 

Dorothy


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks you Dorothy, 
So the translation is : He hastily call his sister to back home, isn't it ?


----------



## dabinich

Yes, you got the meaning right, JapanForever. I could image him running around trying to find his sister and tell her to go back home immediately, because maybe some important news was broadcast on TV and he wanted her to see it.


----------



## JapanForever

Haha, thanks you a lot dabinich !


----------



## myCesc

here 急忙 means "do something in a hurry". you can consider it as a compound word.
急 either indicates an anxious mind（着急） or describes something that is urgent（紧急）
忙 means busy as an adjective, which can also be used as 忙着做某事(busy doing something)

here 叫 equals 让 from 让某人做某事(tell somebody to do something)

the whole sentence can be translated as:
他急忙叫妹妹回到房子
he hurriedly told his sister to get back to the house.

still an english learner myself, hope my explanation helps -^^-
pls let me know if i have said something chinglish


----------



## dabinich

I'm glad I could help, JapanForever. This forum is a great place for language lovers.


----------



## JapanForever

I'm agree with you. And thanks you too myCesc. Yes, your translation is very understandable, and that's helped me. But, its "his" sister, and not "her" sister, if its about a male.


----------



## myCesc

what a horrible mistake =.=!
Ty~


----------

